# newbie



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi newbie here. I was diagnosed with type 2 on wednesday. I can't seem to deal with it. I'm glad that my mum has found this website for me. I could do with some support and advice.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Buzzyboo17 

We are all very friendly here!  Ask any questions you like


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Buzzyboo, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear of your diagnosis, but you have come to a good place to find out how you can manage your condition successflly and get lots of friendly support - well done Mum! 

Have a look at the Useful links thread to find some good information that will help you understand diabetes and what good control entails. In particular, a book I always recommend, as do many others here: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is an excellent introduction to Type 2, so do try and get a copy to start you off on the right track.

Diabetes can be managed successfully, and many people find that by adopting the necessary healthy diet and improving their activity levels they become much happier and healthier than they have been in a long time! So please ask any questions you may have and we'll do our best to help you out. Looking forward to hearing more from you


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome from me............

You have come to the right place.........

Ask any questions you need the answers to..........


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Its good to know theres support out there. Not sure what to ask yet but I'll think of something.


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to see the nurse as a 'new diabetic' on 26th july, does anyone know what this entails??


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

It's early days yet and you possibly don't have the knowledge to ask 'proper' questions yet (but there is no such thing as a daft question either!).

Probably worth just mooching about the various forum threads, perhaps do a search for specific words (like the medication that you are on for instance).

Also, when I was diagnosed I was lucky enough to get on a course run by the NHS called Diabetes X-Pert. It may be worth trying to get yourself on it too if you can (or any equivalent course like DESMOND). You can ask your GP or Diabetes Specialist Nurse (DSN) about it to see if there are any available in your area.

Andy


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I will ask her. I am not on any medication, as yet. I definately don't have any knowledge, I am so confused with it all. Its really getting me down.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 8, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> Thanks Andy, I will ask her. I am not on any medication, as yet. I definitely don't have any knowledge, I am so confused with it all. Its really getting me down.


If you are not already on medication then you might not go on medication right away.  The most likely thing they tend to try first is a medication called Metformin but not always.

Until then, this blog post can be helpful in getting started: http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2008/05/what-to-eat-until-you-get-your-meter.html

The Gretchen Becker book in the useful links thread is very helpful.


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

was told I may be put on metformin, later on. I'm new to this and very confused. I will look at the blog post. Thank you.


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Buzzyoo17 , you will find lots of help and advice here


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Buzzy and a warm welcome to the forum, good mum you got there finding this little gem.


----------



## Blythespirit (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Buzzyboo and welcome to the forums. It is very daunting and worrying when you first get diagnosed. Your brain goes numb and it's hard to take anything in to start with. Your appointment with the nurse should help and give you more idea what to expect. Have a look at the links Northener gave you as that will help you prepare for it. Take care. XXXXX


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 8, 2011)

thankyou. Am soooo fed up ((


----------



## am64 (Jul 8, 2011)

hi welcome from me too x


----------



## Lilies (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome from me, was diagnosed out of the blue 5 weeks ago so know how you feel, give it a few weeks and u will get ur head round it I promise there's so much info on this site so well done your mum


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Buzzyboo. A belated welcome.

Rob


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thankyou for the welcomes. I have had a bad day today, as in didnt go to work. Just generally feeling low and depressed. Anxious too, I often have anxiety attacks. I went to see my Doctor, who himself is type 1 diabetic. He basically told me to get on with it. He was very nice about it and explained things again. To be honest still cant take much in. I hope I get to grips with this soon.


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you pinpoint any particular aspect that is making you feel anxious ?

Or just the general feeling of the world that was predictable on e day, turning round and biting you the next ?

It's normal for newly diagnosed (and sometimes many years after) to go through a greiving process for the loss of their old lifestyle. It's a very real experience but hopefully, if you can manage to focus on the things that you still have and your health being largely ok, I'm sure you will be able to get through it.

For me, gathering information and feeling in control of it is the key to feeling well, but it may be different for others.

Rob


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 11, 2011)

You're completely right. I feel like the world has closed in, I can't enjoy the nice things anymore. I am an anxious person anyway and this has'nt helped. But i know i've got to get on with it. Its just hard. I really appreciate all the support on here.


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's quite common to feel that you can't trust in the things you used to. In our case, our bodies and the effect of foods we enjoyed, etc.

Hopefully, once you learn a bit more about diabetes, you may see that most of the requirements are basically the same as what you need for a prolonged, healthy life. Getting to the point where you can actually enjoy the benefits may take some hard work adn willpower but as long as you can stick at it, you should have a far better life ahead of you than many of your contemporaries.

I was diagnosed at 13, so don't really know what it's like to build an adult lifestyle and then have much of it snatched away, but there is still room for treats and snacks, as long as they're occasional.

Learn all you can about this new enemy and you'll see how much control you can gain over it.

Rob


----------



## am64 (Jul 11, 2011)

hi buzy
the feelings that you are experiencing are very similar to when i was first dx and i didnt find this place for over a year ...its all so confusing ...my first advice would be moderation ...cut out all obvious sugars that have been in your diet ...try not to worry too much ...can you speak to your employeers to get some flexibility whilst you get your head round it a bit ? good luck x


----------



## Klocky (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Buzzy and a belated welcome from me.

Hope you're starting to feel a little better and possibly reassured by your reading from stuff on this site.

You might find that being diagnosed is a blessing in disguise, i.e. giving you a kick up the bum to change your lifestyle/diet etc and then hopefully feeling fitter than you have for a while - I know that's how I find it now approx 6 months after dx - mind you, it took me about 3 months to get my head around it all 

When you see your GP/Nurse again I would ask them if they will prescribe a meter and test strips for you to test your blood sugar levels - this will help you out tremendously in working out what's best to eat and what's best avoided - especially if they've sent you away on a diet/exercise regime only.

Unfortunately many GP's wont prescribe this so if at all possible and you can afford it, I would recommend you buying your own for a couple of months at least to help you.

Do let us know how you're getting on and feel free to rant whenever you're feeling down, everyone here is lovely.


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is probably a stupid question, but I really don't like Ribena no added sugar. Am I really not allowed ordinary Ribena?  
I really feel fed up at the moment, missing all the things I like. Its all really getting me down. Phoned the Careline today who are sending me a pack. I know its a silly question.


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but I really don't like Ribena no added sugar. Am I really not allowed ordinary Ribena?
> I really feel fed up at the moment, missing all the things I like. Its all really getting me down. Phoned the Careline today who are sending me a pack. I know its a silly question.



Buzzy I dont actually like Ribena but im sure the odd glass now and then wont cause too much trouble, are they no other diluted drinks you like robinsons for example?they do a sugar free also

PS no question is a stupid one on the forum x


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Steff, its just getting me down not having Ribena, I know it sounds silly. Aswell as other things  I am the fussiest person on the planet, so that doesnt help. Another question, being around my mum smoking, is that harmful to my diabetes? obviusly its harmful but should I steer clear?


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> Thanks Steff, its just getting me down not having Ribena, I know it sounds silly. Aswell as other things  I am the fussiest person on the planet, so that doesnt help. Another question, being around my mum smoking, is that harmful to my diabetes? obviusly its harmful but should I steer clear?



I can vaguely remember something said on here but cant find it atm, as far as im aware anyone is at risk diabetic or not of passive smoking.If it were me I would stay clear but thats not always possible if you live with the smoker.

I have found this =http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1458568/


----------



## Mark T (Jul 18, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but I really don't like Ribena no added sugar. Am I really not allowed ordinary Ribena?
> I really feel fed up at the moment, missing all the things I like. Its all really getting me down. Phoned the Careline today who are sending me a pack. I know its a silly question.


I agree with Steff.

I don't like sugar free Ribena either.  The reason I don't have any in the house is because I've been trying to lower my carb intake and the way I wake Ribena it would be 10gCarb per glass 

But a little bit every so often doesn't hurt - it's just a case of being in moderation.  I even have chocolate in the house again - although I only eat a single block at a time


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 18, 2011)

thankyou both. Do you ever have ice cream as a treat? I love that too, I've tried the diabetic ice cream which I got in tesco, its quite nice. ?2 for a tub tho!


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> thankyou both. Do you ever have ice cream as a treat? I love that too, I've tried the diabetic ice cream which I got in tesco, its quite nice. ?2 for a tub tho!



Not really I have sensitive teeth atm so ice cream is a no-no lol, have you ever thought of making your own, im sure the investement  of an ice cream maker will be a long term thing  and you can see whats going in it x


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi buzzyboo

If you're trying to lose weight, the aim is to minimise calories in and maximise calories out. ie. to eat as little as poss and do as much exercise.

For T2 diabetes, the aim is generally to minimise carb intake, or at least to aim for low GI carbs in moderation and again to maximise exercise.

Could you make an agreement with yourself that every time you have a treat, you have to do some exercise first so that you effectively burn it off ?

That way you can still have some small treats and your body gets the benefit of a brisk walk or swim or some other aerobic work out. The tricky part is to try not to have too much of the treats.

As you go on, you may discover that you feel better without some of the things you miss right now. 

As for the passive smoking. Avoid at all costs. If you can persuade your mum to give up or at least cut down, you'll both benefit hugely. 

Rob


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 18, 2011)

If only she would give up, I don't really want to say anything. I'm temporarily living at home, temporarily, being nearly two years. I hate being around her smoking. Until i move theres no getting away from it.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 18, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> thankyou both. Do you ever have ice cream as a treat? I love that too, I've tried the diabetic ice cream which I got in tesco, its quite nice. ?2 for a tub tho!


If you mean Franks, then yes.  

Although I have to be quick when we have any in as my wife and 2 yr old seem to like it as well! (although they smoother theirs in toffee sauce).


----------



## Steff (Jul 18, 2011)

Mark T said:


> (although they smoother theirs in toffee sauce).


Go on admit it you do as well.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> Go on admit it you do as well.


Nope, I prefer the belgium chocolate sauce - but I am good and only have a couple of drops


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bought two more tubs of Franks ice cream, going to eat some tonight, feeling fed up


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tesco are doing a banoffee pie ice cream, my favourite. Just wondered if I am allowed some?? Maybe once in a while? I hate being without things I love,


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 25, 2011)

Although it's easy to say, don't do it, it may be better to resist now and it may become easier to go without next time you're tempted. 

If you can limit yourself, you could maybe have a treat at regular intervals, but not too often.

I know this is easy to say and hard to do, but I know if I decide I can have treats, it soons becomes the norm and I pay for it down the line. Then I feel terrible, physically and emotionally.

Its your call, and you may get very different advice, but I would say to try and resist.

Rob


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know your right, but i have no will power  I will try and resist, but its my fave!!


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was/am the same with cheesecake, but I'm type 1, so I can inject insulin to cover it and I don't have a need to lose any weight, so I can afford the occasional treat.

As with anything that's nice but not good for you, it's sometimes better to grit your teeth and find something you like almost as much but won't do you damage.

Sadly, the supermarkets know what we want and how to entice us. It's a bit like smoking, drinking or even other drugs. 
And, like all of those, if we can't stop at just a few, it is better to wean ourselves off them and live a life without them.

Except my cheesecake. That doesn't count. Does it ?  

Rob


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 28, 2011)

saw a banoffee pie in our local co-op, reeeaaallllllllllly want one


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2011)

Buzzyboo17 said:


> saw a banoffee pie in our local co-op, reeeaaallllllllllly want one


Be Strong!  Imagine that it's flavoured with ear wax or something


----------



## Buzzyboo17 (Jul 28, 2011)

urgh!!!! ..... but still want one


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to your new best friends just think you have been at the bottom the only way now is up up up !


----------



## Paul (Jul 28, 2011)

when i first went on metformin i was full of stinking wind for 18 months i made the most of it by spending a lot of time with folks i was not to keen on and blaming the tablets whats more my employer insisted that i was disabled (to increase there targets) and i can now park in the disabled spaces at work so it is not all bad


----------

